# House of Cards



## George Costanza (May 2, 2013)

I am currently into the Netflix original series, "House of Cards."  Anyone else invoved in this?  I find it most interesting, especailly the character of Francis Underwood as played by Kevin Spacey as well as his wife and his girlfriend.  

Any thoughts or comments on this series?


----------



## TheOldSchool (May 2, 2013)

Awesome series.  Kevin Spacey is a genius.  I suspect Washington is portrayed more accurately in this show than most would like to believe : /


----------



## alan1 (May 2, 2013)

George Costanza said:


> I am currently into the Netflix original series, "House of Cards."  Anyone else invoved in this?  I find it most interesting, especailly the character of Francis Underwood as played by Kevin Spacey as well as his wife and his girlfriend.
> 
> Any thoughts or comments on this series?


 I haven't watched TV in years.
My daughter suggested to me that I watch it, mostly because she knows I'm a political junkie.
I found it entertaining.  Decent plot, decent actors/acting.
I think I watched the entire series in about two weeks.  I got hooked and want to see what happens next season.
From a political point of view, the plot doesn't seem far-fetched as compared to US politics.


----------



## George Costanza (May 3, 2013)

alan1 said:


> George Costanza said:
> 
> 
> > I am currently into the Netflix original series, "House of Cards."  Anyone else invoved in this?  I find it most interesting, especailly the character of Francis Underwood as played by Kevin Spacey as well as his wife and his girlfriend.
> ...



I fully believe this kind of stuff goes on with regularity, although there are some things that I think are a tad far-fectched, i.e., how things fare ultimately for Peter Russo (will not go into more detail in the interest of not being a spoiler for those who have not yet waded through all of the first season episodes).  I doubt that something like that would ever happen in reality.

Have either of you guys ever been in Washington, D.C.?  If so, did you ever go into the Cannon Building, which houses the offices of member of the House?  A guy I went to college with was a Representative for about 12 years.  When we went through D.C. about 10 years ago, we visited him in his office, which is in the Cannon Building.  I am pretty sure that much of the filming of this series was done in the Cannon Building.  I suspect the Oval Office is a set.

Underwood is the definition of ruthless, isn't he?  And how about his girl frined, Zoey?  She's a real piece of work.  I can't remember when I have seen a series such as this where the two leading women (Claire - Underwood's wife, and Zoey) were both flaming bitches.  An interesting aspect.


----------



## TheOldSchool (May 3, 2013)

George Costanza said:


> alan1 said:
> 
> 
> > George Costanza said:
> ...



Much of the show was filmed in Baltimore because the cost of filming is less than in D.C.  But I've been in those hallways many times and if those weren't the actual halls of the Congressional offices then they were a darn good replica.

Russo's fate _was_ pretty farfetched.  But it wouldn't surprise me if equally dirty things like that happen all the time with those people.


----------



## George Costanza (May 3, 2013)

There was an article on the front page of the L.A. Times the other day about this series.  It was actually a review by a drama critic, but they put it on the front page.  The critic said it is an excellent series, but pointed out that Netflix may have made a mistake to make all 13 episodes available for viewing all at once.

I hadn't really thought about it but I guess, if you wanted to, you could zip ahead and view the last episode without wading through the earlier ones if you were so inclined.  I don't know why anyone would want to do that.

The reviewer commented that the series is kind of boring until it gets to "Episode 6 or 7."  I felt it was entertaining as hell during Episodes 1 through 9.  When Peter Russo becomes the centeral figure of the plot along about Episode 9 and 10, things REALLY begin to pick up.

I'm totally hooked.  Y'all are right - Spacey is a genius.  And I really like the technique of his little asides, where he talks to the audience directly while other characters around him are put on freeze.  That is a drama technique almost as old as drama itself.  Shakespeare himself used it a lot.  It is called an "aside" (as you may have already guessed).


----------



## George Costanza (May 3, 2013)

TheOldSchool said:


> George Costanza said:
> 
> 
> > alan1 said:
> ...



Well, the way in which his fate came around wasn't far-fetched, but the circumstances were.  OK - SPOILER ALERT . . . .  if you haven't seen the last two episodes of the first season, don't read further . . . . 
















Underwood is ruthless, but he is also very intelligent.  I just can't see a U.S. Congressman with his intelligence and obvious high-profile position in D.C., committing murder.  He has way too much to lose.  They could have gotten Russo out of the picture withiout killing him.  Russo was not the sharpest tool in the drawer, and could have been manipulated in just about any way Underwood wanted to do it.  Risking his entire political life to do it the way he did it just doesn't make sense for a guy as crafty as Underwood.

Did you notice that Russo died in the passenger seat?  That would have been the first thing to cause the police to suspect foul play.  Not normal for that to happen - car suicides usually die in the driver's seat.  I'm going to have to replay that episode and pay attention to how it was that Frank happened to be taking Peter home, if they even show that at all.  Who knew that it was Frank that was taking him home?  Cops would want to know who the last people who saw Russo alive were and talk to them.

So far, it looks as though there will be no police investigation at all over Russo's death.  Maybe that story isn't over, however . . . .


----------



## Mr Natural (May 3, 2013)

Watched the whole series. Really good, makes Netflix worth the 8 bucks a month.

If you want, I can tell you how it ends.


----------



## TheOldSchool (May 3, 2013)

George Costanza said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > George Costanza said:
> ...



Well the show was originally a British series... maybe to follow that plot that needed to happen?

The way they did it was a little out there but it definitely changed the dynamic of the show, I think for the better.  At first I loved Underwood and was hoping the show was about him taking down the entire political establishment as revenge.  But then he became super evil and it's really entertaining.

The only thing I don't like about the show is having to wait another whole year for the next season!!!

Alas...


----------



## George Costanza (May 3, 2013)

TheOldSchool said:


> George Costanza said:
> 
> 
> > alan1 said:
> ...



Help me out with something here . . . Underwood's right hand man is Doug Stamper, played by Michael Kelly.  Stamper is the guy who went to the AA meetings with Russo.  He appears to be equally as ruthless as Underwood and probably capable of as much or even more evil than Underwood himself, if that's possible.

Anyway, in one of the early episodes, we meet Rachel through Stamper.  (Rachel is the girl who seduced Russo and got him drunk again for Underwood and Stamper.)

My question is - what was the original relationship between Stamper and Rachel?  As I recall, she just appears, all of a sudden, with no explanation as to where she came from or what her connection is with Stamper.  I am assuming she was just a hooker that Stamper knew from his past and who somehow crossed his path with him then deciding to help her out and (of course) using her to bring about Russo's downfall.

Do you have anything else on the history of Rachel and Stamper's relationship?


----------



## TheOldSchool (May 3, 2013)

George Costanza said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > George Costanza said:
> ...



Stamper was sent to pay her off, and then he took her in because him and Underwood still had use for her.  Then she was the one who made sure Russo got hammered so that he'd ruin his phone interview.


----------



## George Costanza (May 3, 2013)

TheOldSchool said:


> Stamper was sent to pay her off, and then he took her in because him and Underwood still had use for her.



To pay her off for what?


----------



## TheOldSchool (May 3, 2013)

George Costanza said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Stamper was sent to pay her off, and then he took her in because him and Underwood still had use for her.
> ...



She was the prostitute in the car with Russo when he was pulled over for DUI in the early episodes.  Underwood bailed him out so that he wouldn't argue for the Philly shipyards.  Stamper paid off Rachel so that she wouldn't talk.


----------



## George Costanza (May 3, 2013)

TheOldSchool said:


> George Costanza said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...



Ah - THAT'S what I had missed/forgotten about.  Thanks!

A lot of the scenes are shot at night, and it is hard for me (at least) to see what's going on, who's involved, etc.  That may have been the problem there.


----------



## Mr. H. (Jun 23, 2013)

Ok- jumped over posts (no spoilers please).
My son has been after me to watch this and so far have the first two episodes under my belt. 
 

Anyone else find the occasional humor in this? Some of it's hilarious.


----------



## Mr. H. (Jun 28, 2013)

Anyone?

Up to episode 6 now. 

Some of it is on occasion pretty lame, but overall it's a two-thumber.


----------



## Mr. H. (Jul 1, 2013)

Some of this is funnier than shit. Like the dying secret service guy confessing his fantasies to Frank's wife. I was laughing my ass off. Then Frank goads the union boss into slugging him to the floor LOL.


----------



## BDBoop (Aug 19, 2013)

George Costanza said:


> I am currently into the Netflix original series, "House of Cards."  Anyone else invoved in this?  I find it most interesting, especailly the character of Francis Underwood as played by Kevin Spacey as well as his wife and his girlfriend.
> 
> Any thoughts or comments on this series?



Just started it last night, am totally enthralled.


----------



## BDBoop (Aug 21, 2013)

His wife is an ice queen.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Aug 21, 2013)

A friend of mine suggested it to me, and since I'm obsessed with politics I should love it - but I found it a little goofy and far-fetched.


----------



## Mr. H. (Dec 5, 2013)

Netflix announces a release date for House of Cards season two | Digital Trends

_Detailed within a Netflix press release today, the streaming video company has set a February 2014 release date for the new season of Kevin Spaceys House of Cards. Starting on Valentines Day, all thirteen episodes of the new season will be available for viewing on the same day._


----------



## BDBoop (Dec 5, 2013)

Mr. H. said:


> Netflix announces a release date for House of Cards season two | Digital Trends
> 
> _Detailed within a Netflix press release today, the streaming video company has set a February 2014 release date for the new season of Kevin Spaceys House of Cards. Starting on Valentines Day, all thirteen episodes of the new season will be available for viewing on the same day._





Three episdes left for me between now and then!


----------



## Mojo2 (Dec 5, 2013)

George Costanza said:


> I am currently into the Netflix original series, "House of Cards."  Anyone else invoved in this?  I find it most interesting, especailly the character of Francis Underwood as played by Kevin Spacey as well as his wife and his girlfriend.
> 
> Any thoughts or comments on this series?



Super series!

I subscribed to Netflix primarily for HOC!

More than worth the $8/mo. fee.


----------



## Mojo2 (Dec 5, 2013)

BDBoop said:


> His wife is an ice queen.



Robin Wright-Penn was formerly the wife of Sean Penn, IIRC.


----------



## Mojo2 (Dec 5, 2013)

Mr. H. said:


> Netflix announces a release date for House of Cards season two | Digital Trends
> 
> _Detailed within a Netflix press release today, the streaming video company has set a February 2014 release date for the new season of Kevin Spacey&#8217;s House of Cards. Starting on Valentine&#8217;s Day, all thirteen episodes of the new season will be available for viewing on the same day._



I read there are indications Netflix is going to go for a third season, too!



> Frank Underwood&#8217;s devious plan is going swimmingly.
> 
> Though the premiere of House of Cards&#8216; second season is still months away, Netflix is already thinking ahead to a possible season 3. &#8220;Our intent is that the show keep going for sure,&#8221; Netflix chief content officer Ted Sarandos said during a keynote address at this weekend&#8217;s 2013 Film Independent Forum, adding, &#8220;It was not our intent that it just run for two seasons.&#8221; After his speech, Sarandos reiterated that his company wants to make more House of Cards, telling Deadline that &#8220;talks are in progress right now.&#8221;
> 
> ...



'House of Cards': Netflix wants season 3 | Inside TV | EW.com


----------



## BDBoop (Dec 6, 2013)

Mojo2 said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > His wife is an ice queen.
> ...



She dropped the Penn.

I will only ever remember her as the Princess Bride.


----------



## editec (Dec 6, 2013)

Be sure to see the original BBC English version ,too.

ALSO on NetFlicks.


----------



## BDBoop (Dec 6, 2013)

editec said:


> Be sure to see the original BBC English version ,too.
> 
> ALSO on NetFlicks.



A friend of mine was just raving. Said "However good you think this one is, you Gotta check out the UK version - it's that much better."


----------



## Mr. H. (Feb 5, 2014)

A season 3 has already been given the green light. 

I tried watching season 1 again, but it wasn't working for me. Then I got the idea to watch the episodes in reverse order. Much more entertaining for some reason LOL.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 5, 2014)

I still have so many series to watch ... but I do love HoC.


----------



## Mr. H. (Feb 9, 2014)

Well, my backwards-viewing of episodes lasted 3 deep LOL. 

Ended going back to Ep. 1 and viewing forward. Lots of blanks filled in for me in the process.

Watched the last two episodes 3x and now I'm crystal clear and raring to go Feb. 14. 

And the son hadn't been very forthcoming re: his new job, but he seems to have a lot more involvement in this Series than I thought. 

I just told him "no spoilers". LOL


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 9, 2014)

Mr. H. said:


> Well, my backwards-viewing of episodes lasted 3 deep LOL.
> 
> Ended going back to Ep. 1 and viewing forward. Lots of blanks filled in for me in the process.
> 
> ...



Say! Any chance I could get your son's number? I need to  ... erm ... plan a surprise party for you. Yeah. That's it.

A party. >.>


----------



## Mr. H. (Feb 9, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > Well, my backwards-viewing of episodes lasted 3 deep LOL.
> ...



LOL. I thought of asking if Claire ends up getting pregnant. Funny that would be my most pressing concern at this point. 

With all the shit about to go down, I'm impressed they've milked a season 2 let alone lined up #3.


----------



## boedicca (Feb 9, 2014)

Kevin Spacey is No Ian Richardson.

The British version is orders of magnitude better.


----------



## Mr. H. (Feb 9, 2014)

boedicca said:


> Kevin Spacey is No Ian Richardson.
> 
> The British version is orders of magnitude better.



In a way, I wish I had discovered that series first. But it t'warnt to be. 

I did watch many episodes of the British version of "The Office" which I think far better than the U.S. production. I can't bring myself to watch a single  episode. 

Funny how that shit works LOL.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 9, 2014)

boedicca said:


> Kevin Spacey is No Ian Richardson.
> 
> The British version is orders of magnitude better.



I wonder if that goes to acting or direction though. Sometimes really good actors have less  than stellar performances when directed by the wrong person.


----------



## boedicca (Feb 9, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Kevin Spacey is No Ian Richardson.
> ...




It's also the writing, turn of phrase, and the environment of the House of Commons.

And Ian Richardson...nobody tops a classically trained Shakespearean actor.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 9, 2014)

boedicca said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



Oh. Great. I have to add another show to the other 250 I'm juggling. And by juggling, I mean feeling bad about not watching any of them while I'm in here posting.

The environment of the House of Commons is what sold me.


----------



## Mr. H. (Feb 26, 2015)

Season 3 starts in less than 90 minutes!


----------



## Carla_Danger (Feb 26, 2015)

George Costanza said:


> I am currently into the Netflix original series, "House of Cards."  Anyone else invoved in this?  I find it most interesting, especailly the character of Francis Underwood as played by Kevin Spacey as well as his wife and his girlfriend.
> 
> Any thoughts or comments on this series?




I watched season 1 and enjoyed it.  I need to start season 2.


----------



## Mr. H. (Feb 26, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> George Costanza said:
> 
> 
> > I am currently into the Netflix original series, "House of Cards."  Anyone else invoved in this?  I find it most interesting, especailly the character of Francis Underwood as played by Kevin Spacey as well as his wife and his girlfriend.
> ...


You're a tad behind the curve here. 

And you call yourself "danger".


----------



## Carla_Danger (Feb 26, 2015)

Mr. H. said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > George Costanza said:
> ...




Yes, I guess I am.  I don't normally watch series.  I'm more of a movie person, and my regular programs.

Over on primewire, I just finished watching 2 seasons of Harry's Law, with Kathy Bates.  That was excellent.  I have no idea why they cancelled such a good series after 2 seasons.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Feb 28, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> George Costanza said:
> 
> 
> > I am currently into the Netflix original series, "House of Cards."  Anyone else invoved in this?  I find it most interesting, especailly the character of Francis Underwood as played by Kevin Spacey as well as his wife and his girlfriend.
> ...



I watched one season, and it's watchable, but I did find the fact that it's all villains and no heroes to be a bit oppressive.  I don't need a Pollyanna, but at least someone to root for wouldn't be too much, would it?


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara (Feb 28, 2015)

The first two seasons of this show were pretty interesting.  Season 3 seemed lifeless in comparison.  

As Tyrannus once said to Maul... "You're learning that seizing control is much easier than maintaining it."

In the case of HOC, the story about Frank Underwood seizing political power is far more interesting than the story of him attempting to maintain it.
​


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 28, 2015)

My wife is in her 3d day of watching.


----------



## Mr. H. (Feb 28, 2015)

NYcarbineer said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > George Costanza said:
> ...


But... Frank is the villain AND the hero!


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara (Feb 28, 2015)

That's called an "antihero"​


----------



## NYcarbineer (Feb 28, 2015)

For the hardcore you can watch the original British version on youtube.


----------



## MisterBeale (Mar 1, 2015)

NYcarbineer said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > George Costanza said:
> ...



It has it's hero's, but you have to look hard.  The thing is, it's about powerful people.  You don't get to that level in big nations by having morals and ethics.  There is no one to root for.  That's the point.

Freddy Hayes who owns the rib joint is a hero.  That is just one example.  They are inevitably minor characters.  The people that wield power and influence get that way necessarily by being corrupt.  THAT is the point.  The more ruthless and corrupt, the more powerful.

Read some Macbeth or Machiavelli,  and welcome to a better, more artistic reflection of reality.  If you want fantasy, go watch the West Wing.  lol


----------



## MisterBeale (Mar 1, 2015)

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> The first two seasons of this show were pretty interesting.  Season 3 seemed lifeless in comparison.
> 
> As Tyrannus once said to Maul... "You're learning that seizing control is much easier than maintaining it."
> 
> ...



I agree.  When I found out that they were making a third season, I didn't think they could do much with it.  I think the show has jumped the shark now.  The ending of the second season was brilliantly crafted.  Once he reached the top, there is no place they could go from there.

I pondered, what can they make it about?  A tale of morality and doom at that point?  The story is about Frank, not the nation.  I thought they could make it about the country unraveling under his control. . . but then it isn't about him.



Now it seems they are making it just about him losing his grip on power, and then getting it back.  But he can never, ever become, "more then president."  So it's anti-climatic at this point.

I don't know how they can ever out do the first two seasons unless he creates a false flag, nukes a city, declares martial law, and makes himself emperor?


----------

